# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Alfalfa
Central Oklahoma: Prices firm, instances up to $5.00 higher. Premium quality
large square bales few sales delivered 230.00-275.00. Fair quality round bales
delivered $195.00-225.00. Most hay sold based on RFV at mostly 1.00 per point
plus delivery. Horse hay in small square bales $260.00-300.00.

Eastern Oklahoma: Prices firm. Premium quality large square bales not tested.
Fair quality large round bales delivered $200.00-220.00. Small square bales
mostly $10.00, instances $12.00 per bale.

Western Oklahoma: Few sales Good quality round bales $260.00-270.00 delivered.
Fair quality round bales delivered $210.00-230.00.

Grass Hay
Central Oklahoma: Firm to $10.00 higher. Large round bales of good quality
Bermuda $100.00-125.00. Prairie hay and other mixed grasses $90.00-
100.00/Sudan grass large square bales $150.00-160.00. Eastern and east central
mostly $90.00-110.00. Small square bales good quality
Bermuda and Bermuda mix $8.00-9.00 per bale.

Western Oklahoma: No sales confirmed.

Eastern Oklahoma: Good quality Bermuda $100.00-120.00 per ton in large round
bales. By the bale $65.00-100.00 each. Some Fair quality mixed grass offerings
$80.00-90.00.

Source: Oklahoma Dept of AG-USDA Market News, Oklahoma City, OK
Jack Carson Telephone (405)-522-3752
Market Recording 405-621-5533
Internet: http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreport/ok_gr310.txt


----------



## pself98 (Jan 24, 2012)

After this summer, i don't know what the market will bear. There are definately fewer head on the ground in Texas and Oklahoma and with that, i see a drop in price back down to normal levels. I'd say better stock up on beef while its still cheap.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

i am already getting next years interest on new alfalfa, not pricing any but i am telling them it wont be cheap, I dont really care to deal with most dairies but , since last summer I have been dealing with a few on corn stalks, milo stalks, wheat straw and they have been buying 1000's of big squares . I bet we will see all time highs next seasons crop, the market will stand however much that they are willing to pay , with low acres and export has gone up , it will deplete fast next season just as it did last , hope that the buyers money stays good. there are not many cows left in my area due to extreme drought, some snow has helped but it dont go down very far till you hit dry dirt. Getting ready to fire up a few center pivots next week to get ahead of things . Jeff


----------

